# "Go ahead, make my day."



## s36e175

Hi, I am writing a short story and would like one of my characters (of Dutch descent) to use this phrase or equivalent idiom in Dutch. Can anyone translate for me? 

I think maybe a literal "Ga door. Maak mijn dag" works?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## floortje

I must say that although you got the translation right it just doesn´t convey the same feeling (for me at least).

My suggestion would be: "kom maar op. Je doet er me een plezier mee."

But still it sounds a bit lame in comparison with the English catch phrase.

regards,


----------



## Reemster

I Agree with floortje. Translating tipical catch phrases into Dutch usually sounds pretty lame compared to the original phrase.


----------



## Jermaine

A direct translation would not work. The frase suggests a tough and nonchalant person (like Dirty Harry?). I think such a person would say something like "Doe dan. Laat me lachen." especially when in a tight situation. It's a short sentence and therefore sounds more tough. Or else "Ga je gang, maak me aan 't lachen" when provoking someone to do something, but in a more at-ease way.


----------



## moldo

I would go for the literal translation for the second part, and for the first part the suggestion by Jermaine.

*"Ga je gang, maak mijn dag goed".* 

Please note that you have to add the word 'goed'. Otherwise it is nonsense.


----------



## Leon89

I would just simply choose: Kom maar op. Sounds kinda tough and a bit more catchy.


----------



## s36e175

Great. Thanks, I will play around with these and see what works best. Much appreciated.


----------



## s36e175

After reading these I tried simply "Doe dan" - keeping it simple - but after thinking about the feel of the scene I have decided to go with "Kom maar op" which is a little more dramatic.

It's not quite as cheesy as Dirty Harry but that's maybe not a bad thing : )

I was trying to thread some humour under the menace with the Dirty Harry reference, but if it's not recognisable in Dutch then there's no point. 

As best I can figure "Kom maar op" is the equivalent of the English phrase "Bring it on".

Thanks again.


----------

